# How to connect (3) 2X's to 6x6 post with butt seam



## nanonut (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been searching for hours to find a product that will allow me to connect (3) 2x12's to a 6x6 post where the 2x's meet in the center of the post. I am building a 48ft wide deck and I have 3 connections where 12ft. spans meet over a 6x6 post. I need a connector for this application. If anyone can copy a link to the product into this thread I would be most appreciative. :surrender:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Maybe this?
http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/AC-ACE-LPCZ-LCE.asp

Or this?
http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/BC.asp


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

The last one sited is approved by Deck Code for 2009, fig. 10; http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf
Add some treated plywood fillers for the 1" shy without bending the hanger and longer nails. Cover the top with sticky window flashing for water proofing, top of posts also. Read fig.11, and the rest.

Gary


----------



## nanonut (Apr 24, 2011)

I see the first link and that one looks like it would work, is it code compliant The second link tapers in at the top doesn't looks like there would be enough naling surface area for my application. I know it is approved in the code book but the picture shows it supporting the middle of a beam I don't think that would be a wide enough connector where two beams come together. Any other product ideas? Thanks for your help.:thumbup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I did one recently (sorry no pics)

I took 2x6's about 2'-3', routed the edges to make 'em look pretty, and fastened them to each side of my 6x6 to create a "cradle".

Not every connection has to be a Simpson Strong Tie.:wink:


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

Not every connection has to be a Simpson Strong Tie.:wink:

 True.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You could try a 2x scab on each side, as in a crawl space with a beam enclosed by foundation walls on the ends, and if it doesn’t pass inspection for “Alternate Methods”, simple to change later if it gets red tagged.

4x4 post will work for 2-ply beams or 4x width solid wood, page 26; “Provisions for *Alternative Methods and Materials* allow for other post sizes and post-to-beam connections *if approved by the building official.* For example, in order to use a 4x4 post, it would require the use of a post cap connection as shown in Figure 10. There is not enough cross-sectional area in a 4x4 to permit the let-in notch detail as shown in Figure 8. Connector hardware for 4x4 post is generally limited to 2-ply nominal 2 inch beams or a 4 inch nominal beams. Certain post caps may be adjusted to fit a 3-ply 2 inch nominal member onto a 4x4 post, but it must be special ordered and manufactured manually. Contact a connector manufacturer to determine if there are solutions for connecting a single 3x nominal member onto a 4x4 post.” http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf

The metal connection would pass any jurisdiction under the IRC, thus meeting minimum Code. With a scab of wood on each side there is the added concern of trapped water that could lead to rot. I’d rather leave the sides open to drain and air-dry the water between/under the beam/post joint with a post cap. I always recommend building to at least minimum stated Code, but that’s just me.

Gary


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

The very first picture in the document GBR posted a link too, shows a post to beam connection. They are stacked. You do not want to butt a trippled up 2x12 to the post and depend on any hardware to carry that weight. In my opinion, heavy timbers like you are using should be stacked and use metal flanges to hold them in place.


Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------

